
Darwin, a Game of Survival of the Fittest Among Programs (1971) [pdf] - pmoriarty
https://corewar.co.uk/darwin/darwin.pdf
======
tlarkworthy
I am working on a modern take of this for mobile. Programs are drag and drop
assembly and wiring of ship modules to construct a space ship for multiplayer
combat. Destructible dataflow graphs if you will. Check it out
[https://corepox.net/](https://corepox.net/)

I was supposed to open if for early alpha for Android this week but it's stuck
in app review. Coming very soon though. A trailer!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4p-UTIW8jc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4p-UTIW8jc)

~~~
pgt
Looks super cool! Consider a different name suffix than "-pox", which will be
associated with diseases like small pox. Maybe -blox, -tox or -hax?

------
SmooL
I always wondered if there was enough unsecured/vulnerable endpoints in the
internet to provide enough compute "resources" for some sort of replicating
script to survive. I guess botnets come closest.

~~~
setr
Thats not just the closest.. aren’t botnets/worms exactly what you’re asking
for? (Plus some extra functionality)

------
juliangamble
Watching a variation of this (Tierra) run on a Mac is just magical:
[https://github.com/smfr/mactierra](https://github.com/smfr/mactierra)

------
classified
Looks like a hardware version of Core Wars using Redcode (1984).

[http://vyznev.net/corewar/guide.html](http://vyznev.net/corewar/guide.html)

